# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  XBOX360 mit Tastatzr und Maus

## nailen

Hallo ich weiß das ich viele eingefleischte Konsolen zocker damit verärgere 
aber ich kanns nicht ändern will mit paar freunden auf der xbox360 (gebraucht gekauft) Battlefield 3 zocken und kann mir keinen neuen Pc leisten und drann gwönnen erlich gesagt auch nicht.  Kennt wer solche adapter systeme?  Hab viele gefunden und gelesen 
würe mir um bis zu 100 € sofort 1 kaufen aber müsste einwandfrei funktionieren was anscheinend nicht so ist 
wenn ihr was davon wisst sagt mir bitte bescheid

lg alex

----------


## Sethimus

erfahrung hab ich damit keine, aber da solls eines geben, mit touchscreen, welches zumindest bei halo 3 recht gute ergebnisse bringen soll. name ist mir leider entfallen. da wird fuer jedes (unterstuetzte) spiel ne eigene config bereitgestellt, die der controller optimierten beschleunigung der bewegungen mancher spiele entgegenwirkt um ein pc aehnliches erlebnis zu simulieren. war bei kotaku.com mal ein bericht zu welcher sich recht optimistisch angehoert hat.

----------


## nailen

Xim 3 heißt es und kostet 200$ mit versand.Werd mir das genauer überlegen ob es das wert ist ^^lg

----------


## Armin FR

Das ist es ja nicht wert.

Panzer fahrern und heli oder jet fliegen macht mit dem Pad viel mehr Spaß.  :Wink: 

PC besitzer kaufen sich den Adapter um mit dem Xbox Controller zu spielen.

----------


## Sethimus

> Das ist es ja nicht wert.
> 
> Panzer fahrern und heli oder jet fliegen macht mit dem Pad viel mehr Spaß. 
> 
> PC besitzer kaufen sich den Adapter um mit dem Xbox Controller zu spielen.


wozu? einfach die kabelvariante nehmen, die tut so (usb)

----------


## mgt-MAV

> Das ist es ja nicht wert.
> 
> Panzer fahrern und heli oder jet fliegen macht mit dem Pad viel mehr Spaß. 
> 
> PC besitzer kaufen sich den Adapter um mit dem Xbox Controller zu spielen.


Na hoffentlich is immer n fahr/fliegbarer untersatz zur hand, das du ja nich laufen und schießen musst.  :Wink:

----------


## Armin FR

Meine ja mit dem wireless controller.Wieso?Schießen geht doch ohne Probleme mit dem Pad. Wüsste nicht was man dabei auszusetzen hat.

----------


## mgt-MAV

Hm hast du schon mal ne maus zum zielen verwendet? Kann auch schnell auf dem Bildschirm meines Smartphones schreiben, aber ne richtige Tastatur geht tausendmal besser. Auch im Auto gibts aus gutem Grund, Lenkrad und Pedale.  :Smile:

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Auch im Auto gibts aus gutem Grund, Lenkrad und Pedale.


Mal "Men in Black" gesehen?

----------

